# Whey Protein



## Jason (May 9, 2006)

Yay!! i Just started drinking it, sure it taste like shit but it's only 130 calories and 25 grams of protein.


----------



## Chris (May 9, 2006)

I can't stomach it. I have a Myoplex Lite w/skim milk as soon as I get home from the gym.

http://www.bodybuilding.com/store/eas/myolite.html

Same 25g, 50 more calories, but it doesn't taste like sawdust.


----------



## Papa Shank (May 9, 2006)

Do you really need it? I use whey as a quick fix after workouts when I can't get egg white or lean meat but it's not nearly as good as eating lean meats/eggs.


----------



## Makelele (May 9, 2006)

This is what I use after working out: http://www.fast.fi/index.php?mid=132

I haven't been working out in a while, though, cause I'm too busy with soccer and school.


----------



## Jason (May 9, 2006)

Papa Shank said:


> Do you really need it? I use whey as a quick fix after workouts when I can't get egg white or lean meat but it's not nearly as good as eating lean meats/eggs.



Well it's a good way to get protein with with low fats and carbs and less calories than eating food. As of late i have been lifting 3 days a week and doing a hour of cardio 5 days a week. So far im down from 225 to 207.5


----------



## Papa Shank (May 9, 2006)

.jason. said:


> Well it's a good way to get protein with with low fats and carbs and less calories than eating food. As of late i have benn lifting 3 days a week and doing a hour of cardio 5 days a week. So far im down from 225 to 207.5


It lacks the amino acids you get from real food, if you still don't want to eat food instead you can add some Amino Acids and BCAA's to your diet after your workouts


----------



## Jason (May 9, 2006)

i don't use it as a food replacement just a way to get chunk of protein. after i workout or when i wake up


----------



## giannifive (May 9, 2006)

You get used to the taste pretty quickly, at least if you get the flavored stuff like strawberry or chocolate, and take it with milk.

I used to take protein for building muscle mass (while lifting intensively), but after a few months I decided it didn't work for me any better than my usual high-protein diet, so I stopped. YMMV. I think it works best if you don't do much aerobics, but I just can't stop running...

As far as losing fat is concerned I have no idea how well it works.


----------



## Papa Shank (May 9, 2006)

giannifive said:


> As far as losing fat is concerned I have no idea how well it works.


It doesn't work in that way, for fat loss you want to restrict carb and fat intake.


----------



## Drew (May 9, 2006)

Papa Shank said:


> It doesn't work in that way, for fat loss you want to restrict carb and fat intake.



I have HUGE problems with the low-carb diet trend. I disagree entirely. 

For fat loss, you want to restrict fat, get more excersize, and make sure you burn (slightly) more calories than you eat by eating intelligent sized food portions.


----------



## Jason (May 9, 2006)

Certain fats are good omega 3 and so on, What you want to watch is Trans fats and Saturated fats. Losing weight isn't that hard people try to overcomplicate it...eat less and exercise. I would pay more attention to calories vs. fats. Also eat more veggies and cut out the junk intake. I still eat sweets or fast food but you got to cut back your portions, instead of 2 or 3 burgers and fries just get a hamburger and a side salad or get 1 candy not a handful of them.


----------



## Papa Shank (May 9, 2006)

Drew said:


> I have HUGE problems with the low-carb diet trend. I disagree entirely.
> 
> For fat loss, you want to restrict fat, get more excersize, and make sure you burn (slightly) more calories than you eat by eating intelligent sized food portions.


I didn't say low carb  Just restrict carb and fat intake so that you're eating around 500 calories below maintanence.


----------



## giannifive (May 9, 2006)

Drew said:


> I have HUGE problems with the low-carb diet trend. I disagree entirely.
> 
> For fat loss, you want to restrict fat, get more excersize, and make sure you burn (slightly) more calories than you eat by eating intelligent sized food portions.


For fat loss you don't necessarily need to restrict fat intake. Sure, less fat is in general healthier, but as one of my doctor friends from school used to say "calories in equals calories out." As long as you have a relatively balanced diet all that matters is your calorie budget. And the great thing about having some fat in your diet is that it makes you feel full. It takes more carbs to feel the equivalent level of fullness, which is why those low-fat diets don't always work.


----------



## noodles (May 9, 2006)

This owns all other protein powders in term of taste. I just pound back a glass of it after a workout. Protein shakes aren't so bad when you think of them as a chug contest from back in college.


----------



## Jason (May 9, 2006)

^^  that's the one i got noodles so thats the best tasting one? man i don't wanna taste the bad ones then


----------



## noodles (May 9, 2006)

I won't lie, Jason, protein shakes are not something to sit back and sip on. I just pound it like TDW on fresh man meat.


----------



## Papa Shank (May 9, 2006)

I dunno, I find the stuff I have now which is 'unflavoured' (more or less anyway) tastes okay, if I add the strawberry flavouring I have to it it's exactly like strawberry milkshake.


----------



## Jason (May 9, 2006)

noodles said:


> I won't lie, Jason, protein shakes are not something to sit back and sip on. I just pound it like TDW on fresh man meat.



true i pretty much just chug them too.. one thing i have been using water and it is kinda rocking my tummy a bit is that normal? i could see if i was using dairy but im not..


----------



## noodles (May 9, 2006)

Until you have been doing it for a while, yes, it does hit the stomach hard. You're dropping the equivalent of three chicken breasts worth of protein on your stomach.


----------



## Jason (May 9, 2006)

is it normal to make you have to "deuce"??


----------



## Chris (May 9, 2006)

Strawberry myoplex Light with 2oz Pineapple Juice & 4oz Skim Milk tastes fucking awesome.


----------



## Drew (May 9, 2006)

It's the protien equivalent of three chicken breasts. Think about it a few.


----------



## Leon (May 9, 2006)

with a workout bench and some freeweights, i've been working out a lot more than when i went to the gym, which was rare, because it's usually pretty packed. i might steer clear of these shakes though. i just want to lose some weight and feel better, not really bulk up.

my bro used to take that Creatine stuff in high school, since he was on the football team, and worked out nearly everyday. that stuff stank!


----------



## Jason (May 13, 2006)

Noodles, i figured it out how to make that Desinger whey protein taste pretty damn good.  

16oz container

fill half way with cold water

add 2 packs of equal or sweetner

1tbs. peanut butter

1/3 cup protein powder (chocolate)

small handfull of ice

BLEND!!


----------



## God Hand Apostle (May 13, 2006)

I worked at GNC once back in like 98' or so, here are my thoughts.

Designer protein has a superior taste to all other brands. However, your protein mg./Cal. is way lowered compated to say AES or NitroTech, not to mention the carb increase cause it has more sweetners in it than any other. Having said that, many chicks came in wanting a protein drink that they could keep down (Its worth nothing if you puke it up). Dudes would buy Designer, but to mix with say AES, GNC, or NitroTech brands.

Part of the deal with AES, GNC, or Nitro is that it doesnt dissolve very well giving you those chunks that make it so hard to drink the ef'n stuff. 

So, #1 always use a blender. Its an extra step, and extra cleanup, but worth it. 

#2 One guy had it right when he said to use stuff to mask taste like bannanas, expensive, but pineapple, blueberries, raspberries, a cheap one is peanut butter. Throw in some fat free vanilla yogurt, or vanilla extract. Get some sugar free chocolate Jell-O pudding and make protein pudding...make it as tolerable as possible. Dont use water...Use either milk or soy milk.

#3 The colder the better. Taste is not as strong when it's cold. Put some ice cubes in the blender with it.

#4 Most of the whey proteins on the market have things like glutamine in it to help the body's protein synthesis so that you really use all you can and dont pee it out. The best one I found that dissolved the best and had good mg./total cals. was the brand http://www.optimumnutrition.com/main.html . A bodybuilder pharmacist I worked with told me about it. It has glutamine and amino acids in it already.

Also, I wanted to say that the no carb diet is gay (I know Papa said low carb, but Im going to put my thoughts on NO carb anyway). The results to your body do not outweigh the reward of weight loss. Its like saying you are going try anorexia. I mean, anyone here ever seen Lance Armstrong's diet? Pasta for breakfast! You just have to use that by working out or running (if you hate running...get over it, because it is the #1 workout for burning calories. 

Well, I think I've put it what I had to say. Good luck with your training and remember that 80% of it is diet. My martial arts instructor always used to say, "no workout and good food is better than working out and bad food."

Oh, a few guys in my triathlon club say "muscle milk" is the best shit on the market...I've never looked into it though.
Later guys


----------



## Oogadee Boogadee (May 19, 2006)

just eat fish and meat.

it's less expensive.

if you have sponsors and have reached the genetic limit to where your body might notice something that would take 1/100th of a second of your 100m sprint time of 9.77, or you might have 1mm difference in circumference of your biceps, then go for it.

but chances are, your choice in protein is NOT your weakest link. for 99% of us, it's our work ethic, stress, sleep issues, training routine, etc.

So, save money, give your liver a break from filtering out all that expensive protein and sending it out your rectum, and eat meat and fish. 

so many weightlifters have feces worth more than gold since their livers filtered out all that ingested crap to restore internal homeostasis anyway. don't shit cash. all that excessive gunk never hit the blood stream anyway. and any excess that did was stored as body fat.

complete amino acid combinations is the key. Whey might provide that (i'm too lazy to look it up), so can fish and meat.





btw i'm not trying to come across as a know-it-all, b/c i'm far from it.

i'm actually full of assumptions and hunches and old-school mentality b/c I'm too burned out and lazy to follow the ever EVER evolving research that's never concrete anyway.

that's why i just keep it simple.

eat less and do more.


----------



## Jason (May 20, 2006)

I don't know if it's a placebo effect but my muscles feel better after taking the protein for awhile now. My gf has also noticed it herself. As far as work ethic and diet i got that down pat. So i dunno.. it's been working pretty good for me.


----------



## Oogadee Boogadee (May 20, 2006)

that is an awesome point. the placebo effect. i totally forgot about that. when i "feel" better, i work harder. there's a lot to be said to the arguement "it's just mental". it's not really a bad thing to mentally feel better. it inspires bigger and better things.


----------



## Dive-Baum (May 20, 2006)

Screw Myoplex and all of that garbage..that is what it is. I have tried everything on the planet. Let me tell you what to take and when. Immediately after your workout (within 15 minutes) get a RTE bottle of Isopure Whey Protien. Lots of flavors. It is 100% pure whey protien isolate. No BS. It absorbed faster than anything (and keeps you from spending hours on the pot) 2 hours after your workout drink a serving of Muscletech's Nitrotech. 40 grams of protien...who cares about the calories (what are you a girl?) Seriously this will work like you have never seen. Just before bed time drink a casin based protien drink. This is absorbed very slowly as you sleeo and does not cause an insulin spike. Don't forget to drink as much water as you can stomach. Your kidneys are going to be working double time processing all of this stuff. If you have ANY suppliment questions..I am the man to talk to. Let me know


----------



## Oogadee Boogadee (May 21, 2006)

cool. i forgot about that short post-workout window of opportunity. man. i'm slacking.


----------



## Dive-Baum (May 21, 2006)

It helps prevent your body from going into a catabolic (muscle eating) state. 
There are a number of suppliments that can help stop that process...some claim they can stop it entirely. Get on a regimen of Gakic (pre workout) and Leukic (pre workout) and then Anator post workout, then down your protien. 
If you take all of this in conjunction with some quality protien, you will spend enough to buy a new guitar every few months but the results will be beyond belief. You don't need steroids anymore to get huge quick. Suppliments are better. Oh yeah...don't forget you creatine. You will have to test the dose you take. Start with the recomended dose and increase it until you can smell it in your piss. That means your body can not absorb any more. Then decrease your dosage to where it was before you could smell it. Don't forget a good vitamin and drink at least a gallon of water a day.


----------



## Jason (Nov 24, 2006)

Papa Shank said:


> It lacks the amino acids you get from real food, if you still don't want to eat food instead you can add some Amino Acids and BCAA's to your diet after your workouts



I think your wrong.



> Due to the fact that whey protein is high in essential amino acids it is beneficial for human consumption



taken from http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Whey_protein


----------

